# trying to decipher models



## unknown52 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 1952 something.  it looks like every other bike though.  people say it be a continnental, world, traveler, etc.  is there a definite way to pinpoint what model it is.  the only things that look different is the head badge is brass (or similar metal) with wings coming off the side, the welds are brass, and the it has a sturmey 3 speed.

really just getting started and enjoy the history of old bikes, any info would be great.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 15, 2011)

*Post Some Pics.*

Show the whole bike from the sprocket side.Get close-ups where the head and top/down tubes join and where everything joins to the bottom bracket. Not too close, I'd like to see if there are seams about 2 " from tube ends. What rims are there? 

Pat


----------



## unknown52 (Feb 15, 2011)

im at work but believe they said s-6 and there is a seam at the bottom of the bottom bracket.  will take pics when i get home though, but it is disassembled for paint right now.


----------



## unknown52 (Feb 15, 2011)

now that i think about it, scratch that seam on the bottom bracket.  im also painting a stingray and think that is where i remember that seam.  when i get home ill take a close look at the 52.


----------



## unknown52 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------

